# Number of Diagnoses in MDM



## renifejn (Aug 4, 2009)

How would you count this as a subsequent visit in the hospital:

Assessment:  BPD, r/o sz, r/o sepsis, hydrocephalus

is this counted as 2 points or 4 points in the MDM?


----------



## LLovett (Aug 4, 2009)

Depends on the status of the problems. Really need more information to determine.

Laura, CPC, CEMC


----------



## Karolina (Aug 4, 2009)

The rule-outs are not diagnoses or problem (from the coding perspective) so I would not count them unless there is more detail, e.g., symptoms or signs listed. Otherwise, I agree with Laura. Are the problems stable, improving, getting worse? If no more info is available I would choose the lowest applicable: "stable".


----------



## renifejn (Aug 5, 2009)

BPD and hydrocephalus are established, stable problems

in the plan patient is stated to have abnl movements...test ordered


----------



## Karolina (Aug 6, 2009)

Abnormal movement - ICD-9-CM 781.0 - would be another diag to count and the test is workup. Is this a new problem? Then you get 4 points for it. Are the BPD and hydrocephalus also actively managed? That's a requirement in order to count the diag.


----------

